# Need simple violin duet



## ShatterNote (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to be performing (unprofessionally  ) and I like... love classical music. So I was wounding if anyone know of a violin duet? like grade 3, And a pretty simple melody, like Bach dose. I just couldn't find anything on google... I would appreciate it!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I am currently listen to Telemann's Gulliver Suite for two violins. I think it is simple and short duet piece.


----------



## ShatterNote (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay thank you  I will google it.


----------

